# Schließen eines JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog



## Alex_winf01 (21. Jan 2008)

Wie kann ich bei einem JOptionPane.shoConfirmDialog das "X" (für Schließen) deaktivieren?


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Jan 2008)

Weiss da keiner eine Lösung zu?


----------



## Niki (21. Jan 2008)

Doch, den Dialog selber programmieren. Sonst fällt mir keine ein.


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Jan 2008)

Aber da hab ich doch auch das "X"?

Wie kann ich das denn abfragen, ob das "X" betätigt wurde?


----------



## Niki (21. Jan 2008)

JDialog#setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.DO_NOTHING_ON_CLOSE);

JDialog#addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
  public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){
    System.out.println("es wurde auf X geklickt");
    dispose();
  }
});


----------



## Alex_winf01 (21. Jan 2008)

ich habe folgendes:


```
int pnl = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, pnl_main, "Speichern", JOptionPane.DEFAULT_OPTION, JOptionPane.QUESTION_MESSAGE);
```

Dann funzt das nicht von Dir vorgeschlagenes. Wer kann helfen?


----------



## Niki (22. Jan 2008)

Natürlich funkt das nicht mit deinem Code. Für meinen Code brauchst du einen JDialog bzw. musst von diesem ableiten.


----------

